# When to introduce chicks to flock



## ChickenLady71 (Mar 15, 2015)

We have 10 chicks that are almost 4 weeks old. We've had them for 2 wks in a brooder. When do we introduce them to the rest of our flock?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Soon, the younger they are the less problems you're liable to have with the others going after them. You might end up having to put them in a cage where the others can see them but can't go after them. Basically an introduction with the security of wire in between them.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

It also depends on the size and make up of your flock.

If you are introducing 10 young ones to 2 old ones... You might be able to do it almost immediately. 

Also, I find that two of everything GREATLY helps. Some times the older group will not beat up the younger ones, but they will not let them get any food or water, or will not let them roost, or enter the coop, or leave the coop (and nope, I am not saying to have two coops.... But do watch them closely the first few days).

Try to introduce them when you have time to sit by the coop for a few hours, or at least go check every few hours... See how they are doing.

Two feeders and two waterers, and two perches are helpful.

I usually don't put them together until the little ones are close to full size.


----------



## ChickenLady71 (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks. I already have 8 hens & a rooster.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Well, that makes it easier... That the new ones outnumber the old ones....

If you can do it like Robin suggested, have them in a cage inside the coop, so they can get to know each other without touching.. That can work.

I haven't been able to do that in the past... So what I have done s take the old guys and stick them in my grow out chicken tractor, and put the new ones in the coop.

Let the new ones stay in the coop by themselves for three days to learn where everything is, and then put the old ones back in.

That has worked for me in the past (but I still had two waterers and two feeders).

Whatever you try though, do make sure that you check in on them frequently for the first two to three days.

I do know that some people have put the new ones in at night, just snuck into the coop and put them on the perches next to the old ones... Everyone wakes up in the morning and thinks the new set up must be OK... Since they woke up next to each other. I haven't tried it, but I think it sounds like it has merit.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I normally want to be sure that the newbies can run faster and put up a lot of obstacles.


----------

